# transmission help



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

i bought my 04 gto a4 with 86k on it had it a month in a half went through and lost 3rd and 4th gears fixed it then lost 2nd gear any help to where i can fix this once and for all car runs good now been sitting while im in iraq just dont have money for a built one when the car is completely stock


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Send it over to tickshift and they will rebuild it either stock for I believe $1300 or upgraded for a little more. I am starting to have a lot of problems with mine as well. This is what I am going to do. Just have it totally rebuilt, that way you won't keep running into problems when one thing is fixed.


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah i hear ya its all new except for 1st gear with heavy duty parts so ill beat it up then fully rebuild it or just get a th400 for it with a 4k stall


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

im in iraq now so cant really send it anywhere now thanks for the advice

btw who is tickshift


----------

